# GMG Prime Series



## jb. (Feb 6, 2019)

I did a search and didn't find much, anyone have one of the GMG Prime series pellet grills? Trying to decide if they're worth the extra $100 over the non-Prime.


----------



## tjh011 (Feb 6, 2019)

They were just announced a few days ago and the website says available through dealers in March.  I'm interested to see if anyone has any insight on if the changes are worth it as well.


----------



## winsa12 (Feb 8, 2019)

So what I bought a few months ago is now called the Choice, the new ones are the Prime.

It looks like the changes consist of:
- viewing windows on the cook chamber and the hopper
- gets up to 550 instead of 500
- dual meat probes
- new motor/heater that will get it up to temp faster and stay at a more consist temp
- shelf on the bottom (though, from my experience it isn't big enough to help with what you need it for)
- most important, a bottle opener

It says its 12V now, but I assume you still plug it into a 120V receptacle? Also, it looks like they cut and pasted a bunch of the Choice Website details over to the Prime, I think GMG still has some website work to finish...

I bought my wifi DB with the (what I considered) really good Black Friday deal. If I was buying one now I'd spend the extra $100 on the Prime compared to what I bought. But, if I had the same BF deal on a Choice I'd still go that route.


----------



## jb. (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, I just bought a Daniel Boone Prime WiFi this morning. It’s still in the box in the garage, but I’ll try to report back once I have a cook in it.


----------



## BigDaddyGrill (Feb 17, 2019)

jb. said:


> Well, I just bought a Daniel Boone Prime WiFi this morning. It’s still in the box in the garage, but I’ll try to report back once I have a cook in it.



I didn’t think they were available until March? Where did you get it?


----------



## jb. (Feb 17, 2019)

Proud Souls BBQ and Provisions in Denver. They got a small shipment on Thursday.


----------



## BigDaddyGrill (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh cool. Congrats! I was shopping for a  Davy Crockett, but after seeing it in person I’m afraid it might be too small. 

Now I’m interested in a Daniel Boone Prime WiFi. Be sure to give us a full review once you’ve used it. I read they’re made in China so I’m concerned about the build quality. 




jb. said:


> Proud Souls BBQ and Provisions in Denver. They got a small shipment on Thursday.


----------



## jb. (Feb 17, 2019)

Pretty sure the previous grills were made in China too. That doesn’t really scare me.


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Mar 22, 2019)

jb. said:


> Well, I just bought a Daniel Boone Prime WiFi this morning. It’s still in the box in the garage, but I’ll try to report back once I have a cook in it.


So??? How's it been treating you??  I'm currently looking at buying one as well. First foray into the world of smoking / grilling. This site has been a wealth of information so far!
Derrick


----------



## GMGSmoker455 (Mar 26, 2019)

I just picked up a Prime Daniel Boone WIFI on Saturday. I cooked chicken quarters on Saturday and St. Louis Ribs on Sunday. The ribs were the best I have ever smoked. The grill worked perfectly. There is some fluctuation in the temperature if you try to run at the extreme low end (150F), but when I had it set at 180F or 275F the temperature was rock solid. So far, I am very pleased with it. The only thing I am not sure about yet is if I am getting enough smoke for my taste. I may try some other pellets and possibly a smoke tube, but I will try a few more cooks before deciding.


----------



## jb. (Mar 26, 2019)

I've done a few cooks on my DB Prime WiFi. It's really a great cooker. I've grilled burgers a few times and it's fine at that, but it really excels in the smoking arena. I did a brisket that turned out _amazing_ and some ribs that were excellent as well.

The smoker is really easy to use. One bummer is you can't really use the second meat probe with the app yet because they haven't updated it for the Prime series. Otherwise, it's great. The small improvements all add up to a much nicer experience. The window in the cook chamber is useless though... mine's smoked over and even before it did that you can't see anything in there because it's dark. The window on the pellet hopper is nice though.

Overall, 9/10 would buy again.


----------



## OlsonCoug (Apr 3, 2019)

Have you had any issues with the auger being too loud? I'm in the market for a new pellet grill and I'm on a waiting list for a Prime DB, but I've seen some reviews on Reddit saying the auger makes a loud screeching noise. It's starting to make me think about a different grill. Has this been an issue for you?


----------



## jb. (Apr 3, 2019)

It certainly doesn’t screech. This is my first pellet smoker though, so I don’t know if it’s louder than normal. I don’t find it offensive.


----------



## GMGSmoker455 (Apr 4, 2019)

OlsonCoug said:


> Have you had any issues with the auger being too loud? I'm in the market for a new pellet grill and I'm on a waiting list for a Prime DB, but I've seen some reviews on Reddit saying the auger makes a loud screeching noise. It's starting to make me think about a different grill. Has this been an issue for you?


Mine does not "screech" either. Really the only time that I would say that it is somewhat loud is when it first feeds pellets during the startup. After that it is really quite quiet in my opinion. I would say that the fans are louder than the auger. I have no problem with the volume of the sound.


----------



## OlsonCoug (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for the responses, I think I will stick with my plan to buy the GMG Prime once it's back in stock at my local distributor.


----------



## OrcSlayer (May 27, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Current DC owner here. Getting ready to upgrade this summer to a larger pellet grill. Question: how big is the front shelf on the DB prime? I need more space!! Thanks.


----------



## GMGSmoker455 (May 29, 2019)

OrcSlayer said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Current DC owner here. Getting ready to upgrade this summer to a larger pellet grill. Question: how big is the front shelf on the DB prime? I need more space!! Thanks.


I did not measure it, but it is as wide as the grill and about 12" deep. So, with that and the side shelf I have plenty of room. Just my opinion. If you are going to buy the cover, you will find that it barely covers the front shelf. I use a couple of heavy duty magnets to hold the cover over both the front and side shelf so that the wind does not blow it off.


----------



## Armyken36 (Jun 7, 2019)

They have now updated they app to run both probes.


----------



## Armyken36 (Jun 7, 2019)

Try the GMG blue smoke tube. It Awesome and one of the things that made me go from Traeger to GMG. Worked great on my other grill and when it was time to upgrade I went with the competition and couldn't be happier. That and at my work I get everything at cost. I love the prime series you get so much grill for your money.


----------

